# Something I have always wondered...



## pirate_reps (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is it that we only see 'albino Darwin carpets' as the only albino carpet pythons around. Why aren't there albino jungles or diamonds etc.??

..could anyone answer this for me please? I just don't get it..


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 5, 2015)

As in a natural albino or do you mean albino crosses?

If you mean natural albinos, there is albino coastals and there is an albino diamond somewhere but none found yet of the rest. You have to remember that the albino Darwin came into the hobby some time ago and has time to build the numbers to what you see today. The albino Coastals and Diamonds have no had that time yet but will in time.

if you mean albino crosses, then I'm abit surprised by this too. I'm sure ppl have done it but I would of thought their presence would of been more widely seen.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 5, 2015)

There are albino olives out there.


----------



## pirate_reps (Oct 5, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -
both! crosses and natural.. I never see any crosses around either, which is odd because of the amount of people who own albinos. Youd think there would be quite a few people out there that would be mixing the species and forming other albinos. 

But thanks for the explanation 

- - - Updated - - -



Waterrat said:


> There are albino olives out there.



im talking about carpet pythons mate


----------

